# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Good rust neutralizer for iron roof ?

## sean@nthnsw

G'day 
Waz just wondering if anyone knows of a good rust neutralizer for use on an old corrugated iron roof ? 
As much as the girlfriend and I would love to be able to replace the roof here with brand new color bond sheeting It's just way out of the budget at the moment. 
Next best thing is gonna have to be for me to get up on the hight set "bungalow" roof , neutralize the rust as much as possible and give it a dam good paint job 
Any recommendations on a good protective paint for old iron roofs would be good to know also.  
Hopefully then the roof will last at least another 5 years and by then "hopefully" there will be enough money in the piggy bank to replace the roof with new iron.  
Thanks for any input to this discussion  
Sean

----------


## Blocker

Sean,
Penetrol Aluminium paint will do a good job on lightly rusted roof without a lot of prep.If an aluminium colour is not suitable,prime with Pentrol clear primer then finish with an oil based roof paint in your colour choice.These products are well proven over long periods. 
Regards,
Blocker :2thumbsup:

----------


## sean@nthnsw

> Sean,
> Penetrol Aluminum paint will do a good job on lightly rusted roof without a lot of prep.If an aluminum colour is not suitable,prime with Pentrol clear primer then finish with an oil based roof paint in your colour choice.These products are well proven over long periods. 
> Regards,
> Blocker

  Hi Blocker  
Thanks for the info ...I don't know why I didn't think of Penetrol my self as I have used the product my self in the past and I know it works well as a primer. I've only ever used it on timber though, never on any metal products.  
The thing is, the roof is in poor shape and I will have to wire brush a lot of it first and then I need to use some kind of a rust converter to neutralize the rust as much as possible before I apply any primer or top coats. 
But anyway thanks for jogging my memory cells about Penetrol 
Cheers
Sean.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Boeing777

I've used Killrust products before with pretty good success on the tray of an old ute that was in very bad shape - have a look at http://www.wattyl.com.au/DIY/Pages/killrust.aspx , it seems like they have a top coat product down the very bottom that is made for exterior roofing. 
There was a lot of rusty nooks and crannies in the back of it, and I wouldn't say I did an excellent job of removing all the rust with the wire brush, but the Killrust seemed pretty forgiving.

----------


## Cooky

I've used killrust or the equivalent products, straight from hardware stores, in the past. Worked fine as far as I know. Did it on steel beams. I iron brushed a bit first then slapped it liberally. 
Cheers
Cooky

----------


## BlackF

Hej! 
There was an Australian product called "Ferronite" which converted rust into a "non-problem". It reacted with the rust (ferrous oxides) and produced a benign organic product that could be painted over; the manufacturers also claimed that it continued to work and stopped rust from forming. It did not need any special preparation ie acid etching and the like. 
It was reasonably priced when compared to other products.  
Not sure if it still around. 
Cheers 
The Black One

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

I just had to do part of my roof, it had rusted at the flashing because the previous owner had place steel mesh under the flashing to stop leaves getting stuck under - electrolysis was the result. :Mad:  
 First I hit the rusted area with Phosphoric acid (rust converter) to neutralise the rust - carefully applies so as to not destroy undamaged iron. Then I plugged any small pin holes with a Silastic product (cant remember the code) then I hit it with endrust self primer and  some colours to blend it in with the original silver gal colour (artistic camouflage)....it looks good from a distance....the more distance the better though :Wink:  
I used spray cans for the paint as I only had to do 2 sq.m all up. 
As you say it will give the roof another 5 years...I hope.

----------


## sean@nthnsw

Thanks for the reply to my original post everyone  :Biggrin:  
Will certainly be investigating some of the info provided further when I get time! 
At the moment I'm committed to building some overhead kitchen cabinets ( which is whole other story and on a different thread) 
Just thinking to my self .. that by the time I do all the things that need doing to the kitchen first..... it's gonna be going into summer (summer comes early up here in Nth NSW) .....*have you ever seen a cat on a hot tin roof* ...*No*?... me either and you're not likely to see me up on a hot tin roof in summer either!  :Biggrin:

----------

